# Leveling system that moves the rear of the coach



## CAC RV (May 18, 2009)

A few weeks back I was browsing the internet and came across a coach leveling system that can lift the rear axles of the ground and the system is equiped with electrically driven wheels that will move the coach sideways.  I thought this would be great for getting a 45ft coach into tight places.  The problem is that I haven't been able to find this leveling system on the internet again.  I want to find out if this system will fit the coach I am considering to buy, a 2008 Newell.  

Can anyone help me here on locating this product?


----------



## Triple E (May 19, 2009)

RE: Leveling system that moves the rear of the coach



> CAC RV - 5/18/2009  8:07 AM
> 
> A few weeks back I was browsing the internet and came across a coach leveling system that can lift the rear axles of the ground and the system is equiped with electrically driven wheels that will move the coach sideways.  I thought this would be great for getting a 45ft coach into tight places.  The problem is that I haven't been able to find this leveling system on the internet again.  I want to find out if this system will fit the coach I am considering to buy, a 2008 Newell.
> 
> Can anyone help me here on locating this product?



A good friend of mine watch a MH on the Pend Oreille river here in Washington State use one of these.  He thought the home was at least a 40 footer.  "The slickest thing I have ever seen", he replied.  I thought he was giving me a bunch of, you know what.

I have looked for one of these with no luck.  Sorry.  But I won't give up.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 19, 2009)

Re: Leveling system that moves the rear of the coach

This was posted under Class A Diesel Pushers also.....once is enough.  That way all the answers are in the same place.


----------



## CAC RV (May 20, 2009)

Re: Leveling system that moves the rear of the coach



I just remembered that this company made another product that was a permanent attached dolly system that would come out from under the coach and hook up and lift a vehicle for towing. Does that help ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## utmtman (May 20, 2009)

Re: Leveling system that moves the rear of the coach

I have seen this device on the net before but do not remember where.  I will do some checking see if I can find it.


----------



## utmtman (May 20, 2009)

Re: Leveling system that moves the rear of the coach

This is the same company but check out these two different movers.

http://www.djproducts.com/products/truck-pusher.html

http://www.djproducts.com/products/trailer-mover.html


----------



## CAC RV (May 21, 2009)

RE: Leveling system that moves the rear of the coach



I&rsquo;ve seen those types of trailer movers before, I was even contemplating getting one to help me move around the stacker trailer but then I saw the ones that can be attached to the trailer which uses the trailer wheels to move the trailer by remote control. The sites below are the type of remote controlled powered trailer movers that I would like to use but I haven&rsquo;t figured out yet how I can get them to move a 12000 lb (loaded) trailer. I will probably have to McGiver the four wheel drive system with the single axle system onto my tri-axle trailer and maybe increase the electric motors hp.

http://www.powerwheel-usa.com/products/powrtouch.htm
http://www.mobilemovers.co.uk/reich%20caravan%20motor%20mover%20body.htm 




The leveling system that moves the coach is even more amazing, there are electric ramps that can be used for leveling the coach but are also equipped with electrically driven wheels that when the ramps are used to raise the rear axles off the ground can then move the backend of the coach sideways. In a previous posting there was concern raised that these two electrically driven wheels would not have a chance on moving the weight of the coach in sand or gravel and I suspect they are correct that it will only work on concrete and asphalt. But a system like that could come in handy in some tight situations if I make a wrong turn on a too narrow of a street.


----------



## CAC RV (May 21, 2009)

RE: Leveling system that moves the rear of the coach

There was a typ-o in my last posting, it should read electricrams and not ramps


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 21, 2009)

Re: Leveling system that moves the rear of the coach

Craig, 

"... could come in handy in some tight situations  ..."

I think you are concerned about something that just isn't going to be a problem. Sort of like putting bullet proof glass in all of your windows. Yes, someone 'might' shoot at you while you are driving down the road, but if it ever did happen it would be a remote occurrence.

It's much better to learn to drive around those situations. That's what we all do.

Well, that's my 2.5 cents worth.


----------



## CAC RV (May 21, 2009)

RE: Leveling system that moves the rear of the coach

I'm not too concerned about not being able to drive out of situations, this is more of a _"big toy for the big boys_" thing. I think I more interested in the system as a toy then a real need. I plan on customizing my coach to something very original and yes..............expensive, but thats what I like to do now that I have the time and money to do this.


----------



## utmtman (May 22, 2009)

Re: Leveling system that moves the rear of the coach

They sure would make it a lot easier for hookups but like cac rv said its more of a big boys toy or for those little old ladies who are single rvers would be great for them.


----------



## CAC RV (May 22, 2009)

RE: Leveling system that moves the rear of the coach



FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The company is called Powerhouse Coach.http://www.powerhousecoach.com/video.html 

The system that picks up the back end of the coach and walks it side to side is called a Lateral Drive System 

The towing system is called Car Tow Lift System


----------



## Triple E (May 22, 2009)

Re: Leveling system that moves the rear of the coach

Pretty neat.  Wonder how much weight this will add to the coach?


----------



## vanole (May 22, 2009)

Re: Leveling system that moves the rear of the coach

Watched the videos looks great on a level concrete pad.  My question would be what will it perform like when not on a pad or level ground.  My coach is 43' and I've been in some super sites where they give you concrete strips (for lack of better word) to drive into the site and you park on these.  The pad/patio is adjacent to the coach.  I would have though the wheels on this would be a bit more beefy.  Is a neat system though...

V/R
Jeff


----------



## CAC RV (May 22, 2009)

RE: Leveling system that moves the rear of the coach



I think it will only work on fairly level concrete and asphalt surfaces, any surfaces softer then that and I suspect the wheels will likely punch into the ground. I would like to investigate whether there is a small enough pneumatic tires that could support the coach enough to move it side to side. With a pneumatic tire it would get better traction and probably less likely to punch into the softer surfaces.

There has to be a reason they used the steel wheels and I suspect there are no pneumatic tires that are small enough to take that kind of weight. I thought about a solid rubber tire but there maybe an issue of the drive wheels spinning insidethe tire, where there is not enough grip between the wheel and the tire, in other words it won't adhere to the rim enough like a pressurized tire does with the bead to the rim.


----------

